# What age to microchip?



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Can anybody tell me what age it's ok to microchip a puppy? We are allowed our puppy from 7 weeks old but the breeder said most vets won't chip until it's a bit older, and she needs to be chipped because she is docked and the two have to go together to prove she's been docked legally (I'm told, it's all new to me! ) Although how this 'proves' it's the same puppy, I don't know!

Advice please! Thank you

Sophie
x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

My vet didnt do my chi until she was 12 weeks after her last jag....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> Can anybody tell me what age it's ok to microchip a puppy? We are allowed our puppy from 7 weeks old but the breeder said most vets won't chip until it's a bit older, and she needs to be chipped because she is docked and the two have to go together to prove she's been docked legally (I'm told, it's all new to me! ) Although how this 'proves' it's the same puppy, I don't know!
> 
> Advice please! Thank you
> 
> ...


Not shaw most vet's do it with the second jab Make shaw you get the paper work from the breeder to take to the vet. It must be done my the time the pup is 3 month's


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was behind someone in the vets this week and the receptionist said they microchip from 7 weeks but if the pup is a very small breed they prefer to wait till the pup is neutered and do it at the same time.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

you can get your pup microchipped now as you can have pups and kittens done from 8-12 weeks old.
My Puppies will be done when there 8 weeks old just before they leave for there new homes


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I was behind someone in the vets this week and the receptionist said they microchip from 7 weeks but if the pup is a very small breed they prefer to wait till the pup is neutered and do it at the same time.


My vet wouldn't do my cocker, We had to wait till she got bigger, The trouble is a docked dog by law has to be chipped my three month's


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks all - hopefully when she has her vaccs they'll do her at the same time then (second vaccs) - and yes, I'll have the bit of paper (best not lose it, eh!)

Sophie
x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> Thanks all - hopefully when she has her vaccs they'll do her at the same time then (second vaccs) - and yes, I'll have the bit of paper (best not lose it, eh!)
> 
> Sophie
> x


What breed is she?


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

She's a working type cocker spaniel 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/61830-my-puppy.html

Sophie
x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

awww shes lovely...any names yet?? xx


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Well we're thinking 'Tally' at the moment (Tally Ho!) but we're going to keep thinking about it - we only chose her yesterday  and you've got to be able to live the name... we were thinking of Teapot but thought the novelty would wear off quite quickly!

Sophie
x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> She's a working type cocker spaniel
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/61830-my-puppy.html
> 
> ...


She's lovely. I've got a working cocker, She's black with a white chest


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> She's lovely. I've got a working cocker, She's black with a white chest


Is she your avatar pic? She's gorgeous!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> Is she your avatar pic? She's gorgeous!


No that's Ben his a springer If you look in my album she's in there. I still can't put picture's up in thread's:blushing:


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Ooops, sorry! Just had a look in your album and she's just gorgeous!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

sophiew said:


> Ooops, sorry! Just had a look in your album and she's just gorgeous!


Lol don't worry


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My vet did it with Sky's last jab. She was 11 weeks old.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

my dog was done just before I collected him frm the breeded (so 8 weeks). my breeder was licensed to do the micro-chipping herself


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

My dog was micro-chipped at 8 weeks .


----------



## sophiew (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks - I think then what the breeder was saying is that we can have the pup from 7 weeks but she can't be microchipped until 8 weeks - which sounds right!

Sophie
x


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

had my girl done at 16 weeks.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My puppy was microchipped when she had her 2nd jab, but this was around 4 months as she was found on the streets so the whole vaccinating process started later than it should have done


----------



## shihtzumum (Sep 2, 2009)

my youngest was done at 12 week with her second jab, but with her been so small i wish i`d waited as she got a rather nasty lump around the entry site, it didn`t seem to bother her though but i found it a bit of a worry.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Jojo is going to be microchipped tomorrow. He is 10 weeks old. Stella couldn't be done until she was older as the vet said she was too small. When she did have it done it bled quite a bit though didn't seem to bother her.


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

I would have thought that puppy stage is the best time to microchip, my vets microchipped mine as puppies at their first visit (vaccinations etc)

It's always good to have these things done early, as even puppies can get lost or stolen, sad but true..


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

but i do suppose it depends on the size of dog you have!! 

Mine are huskies, so even as pups they are quite chunky!


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Well Jojo was 10 weeks on Thursday and has been for his 2nd jab today and was microchipped at the same time.
He cried a little bit but was a really good boy.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sophiew said:


> Can anybody tell me what age it's ok to microchip a puppy? We are allowed our puppy from 7 weeks old but the breeder said most vets won't chip until it's a bit older, and she needs to be chipped because she is docked and the two have to go together to prove she's been docked legally (I'm told, it's all new to me! ) Although how this 'proves' it's the same puppy, I don't know!
> 
> Advice please! Thank you
> 
> ...


No they need to be older. We had to do this the docking papers and the chipping have to be married up its to stop any docking papers being passed on i think.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I got Milo chipped on his first jab, so about 9-10weeks old 
But Zeus was chipped at about 2years 9months old


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sophiew said:


> Can anybody tell me what age it's ok to microchip a puppy? We are allowed our puppy from 7 weeks old but the breeder said most vets won't chip until it's a bit older, and she needs to be chipped because she is docked and the two have to go together to prove she's been docked legally (I'm told, it's all new to me! ) Although how this 'proves' it's the same puppy, I don't know!
> 
> Advice please! Thank you
> 
> ...


My vet wont micro chip my chihuahua's until they are alot bigger, there only small and he feels too small for it to be done.


----------

